# Boom time is over in terms of high pay increases in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Across the board pay increases in Australia have been smaller in the 12 months to the end of February 2013, reflecting volatility in the economy and approaching the lowest levels seen in the wake of the global economic downturn, a new index shows. The latest annual review of pay in the country, the Australian Salary [...]

Click to read the full news article: Boom time is over in terms of high pay increases in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

